# Looking for local UAE to be sponsor for Visit or Tourist visa.



## Aida (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all.I am looking for anyone in UAE who can provide for me and my husband Visit or Tourist visa to Dubai.My nationality is Azerbaijani and my husband is Iragi,we r now working in yemen but want to move for one or two month to Dubai to search work.(we will move from Yemen or go to our home countiries and move from there to Dubai,waht will be more easier to get visa).In UAE embassy here they told that we need anyone from UAE who is ready to invite us.Please anyone can do that ,contact me with all information and also how much u want for this service...or call my mobile numbers:
Dr.Aida


----------



## Jessi (May 17, 2010)

You have given your contact number publicly, if anyone misused?


----------



## Mohamed Ali (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there, 

don't you have any friends or relatives in UAE?

Good luck


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes DR, good luck with that one!

BR;
Gigi


----------

